# We Interupt this Message for Deer Season!.



## dream grower (Nov 3, 2006)

Before anybody gets thier panties in a twist, I am a moral and ethical hunter, hunting animals that have exploding populations in this area. I eat every scrap! I also donate meat to a wonderful program called Hunters For The Hungry. This meat feeds a lot of people in this great country of ours. Any way if yo wanna keep track, Buck 3, Hunter 0. Now, Where's my club? OH, How Doo! To all the new members Slim, pm me


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2006)

"There Coming right for us"!!!!!! 

Hopefully one year I can get on with one of the local hunt clubs and blow the dust off my 270. My freezer could use a filling.


----------



## Hick (Nov 3, 2006)

heee hee..dreamgrower. I'm off to make an attempt at controling the pheasant population this very weekend. ..


----------



## dream grower (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Mutt, No better time than the present...  Perfect animation, still LOL!!


----------



## dream grower (Nov 3, 2006)

Hick, I'm jealous. The king of birds. Once eaten, chicken will always ****! Not too many wild birds here. Many of us raise em and turn em loose. But, really all they do is feed the coyotes. They're not indigenous to this area. But, Man, do we have some turkeys!! Good Luck on yer hunt Hick. Shoot one or two for me!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2006)

dream grower said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt, No better time than the present... Perfect animation, still LOL!!


 
I wanna be like Jimbo when I grow up.  
I did have an uncle that wore a hat like that and was a gun hound. LOL

I never could shoot one of those pheasants. They like to wait until your right up on em. Then they sound like a helicopter. Makes me jump everytime.  But still have fun


----------



## Sabby (Nov 15, 2006)

When I was growing up, I always wanted to go hunting with my dad, but he would never take me.

Later on he confessed that his eyesight wasn't what it used to be, and he knew I had the cajones to shoot something...He didn't want to get showed up by his daughter in front of his friends! (I somehow took my aim after my mom, who could part your hair with a BB gun...LOL)

Now I go every now and then. My biggest was a 10 pointer back in '03? '02? one or the other.

I haven't been the past two years though, I was in a wheelchair during the season in '04, last year was going through a divorce, this year I'm good to go so I might plan a trip...I just hadn't really thought about it yet ^_^;;


----------



## buds4me (Nov 16, 2006)

Just took my kids out bunny hunting yesterday. my 12yr old out shot me  by 1 he got 5  . My 10yr old took 2 , and my 7yr old had a ball running all over. Ill go for elk next month. Good luck on you hunt.


----------



## Hick (Nov 16, 2006)

..great to see some fellow hunting enthusiasts aboard!!   been an avid participant ever since I was able to hold up a li'l single shot 22 (a "Stevens Favorite")
I wasn't able to elk hunt this year, first year in over a dozen. But I plan to make up for this missed time in the pheasant feilds. 
  So far this year I 've purchased(not neccessarily 'filled') tags for Small game/fishing w/ a migratory bird stamp, Cougar, Bear, Turkey, 2 non-resident tags from KS and AZ respectively. The money generated from these tags, goes to support/finance the habitat/environment that supports tthe animals. Ethical hunters are the ultimate "environmentalists"..IMHO...
   I am a paid member in good standing in the Rocky Mnt Elk Foundation, NRA, local chapter of the Treeing Hound ***., Ducks unlimited and an out of state chapter of Pheasants Forever. 
  I believe if we want to continue to be afforded the privelage to hunt, we have to support the organizations that are fighting for those rights.

...off to the the pheasant fields...see ya's all about Monday..


----------



## dream grower (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm back, Finally. Would love to report success, But... That's why we call it hunting not gathering. Had a shooter RIGHT THERE! Got busted by the doe!! They have eyes in the back of thier heads!!  LOL. All in all, a great bow season. Passed up a nice gobbler waitin on that buck too.  Gun season... Yes! Wait all year for two things, harvest and gun deer season. Will report. Love the posts. More!! Remember, Hunt with your kids, Not after them.


----------



## dream grower (Nov 17, 2006)

buds4me, Congratulate the youngn's for me. Way ta go!! Once you have wild rabbit you will never look at chicken the same way again! Right buds? Be safe and good hunting!


----------



## dream grower (Nov 17, 2006)

Hick! Really sorry that you can't do elk. That is one of my dreams. Elk and a BIG Northern Whitetail! Gld to see your supp the NRA. Even with our faults, we do have our constitutional right to bear arms in our hearts and will defend that right! Peace


----------



## dream grower (Nov 17, 2006)

Sabby, Congratulations, not too many folks can claim that honor, man or woman! Hey, Get out there, it's the best therapy there is! For all that ails ya.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope to start back hunting next season, just don't really have the time right now. It makes for lonely saturdays though, cuz all my friends are out hunting.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

I grew up in Georgia (usa) and from the ages of 10 and 14 killed many deer, squirrels and dove.  I was a really good shot.  My father had some hookups through construction and took me private places where you could shoot your shoulder off.  I had a closet full of horns.  All my freinds and relatives were quick to take advantage of the food supply (floor freezers are great) and not one animal was wasted or stuffed (okay except one fish).  Venison stew is the best.  Up until about my 20th buck, my father made me clean all my own.

Unfortunately, I haven't been hunting since (20 years).  My father died and I was taken to Southern California.  But I still fish.

Hunt on and post pics.


----------



## buds4me (Nov 20, 2006)

Got to agree with ya dream grower wild rabbits are good eatin. dove strogunoff is pretty good. I woud like to get some where to get a nice whitetail deer. have shot many mule deer. got to help drag a nice 6x6 elk my bro in law shot yesterday. I would guess 400lbs prossed meat.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 20, 2006)

I remember as a child my uncles hunting in the Rockies and Sierra Nevada's.  My aunt make the best venison "sirloin tips" and jerky.  My cousin bow hunts and has brought me meat at different times.  I'm just an ole flatlander these days.  I don't like to kill, but would drive my Uncle in  his jeep, on the different logging roads that meander all through the Sierra Nevada's.... never a dull moment!


----------



## HGB (Nov 20, 2006)

we do a bit of hunting here as well  

like hick I belong to a few clubs and help manage our wildlife the best i can...

we didnt get a deer this year but saw some nice ones and just watched and took pics instead... miss's did get a nice bear tho (450 pound boar) and missed out on elk  

1 wild turkey as well will be cooked up'd in the come'n days  

stealhead and salmon are also on there way so will feast on a few of them as well as it's only a 20 second walk like to fish or hunt for me  

hick i got a pic of a nice 3x3 we let walk off..... (12x16 or so) see ya in the am hunt chat soon bro for piccys  

thanks to people like ted nugent and fred bear we can still bear arms and  hunt....

we allways buy the sportsman pac even if we dont use it all... it helps your local fish and game at least...

now if'n we could just run dogs again i would be a happy camper  

here kitty kitty


----------



## HGB (Nov 20, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> I'm just an ole flatlander these days.  I don't like to kill, [/FONT]



Tiss a hard thing to understand.... not about the kill per say with most but more a management thing...

been to war and have killed so maybe my veiws on hunting might not be under stood....

for me it's a way of life just the way i was raised like.... try'n to understand the land and whats best for it...

could ramble on for ever but it's late here

:bong:


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2006)

..well...made it home w/ 8 roosters and 2 greater prarie chickens..

..I'm thinkin' a Thanksgiving "Pheasant" feast!!!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh I totally understand the hunting... My family has been hunting for years.  I just am an ole softy now... but if you skin it, I can cut it into roasts, steaks, ribs, etc..   Our family doesn't waste an animal either. 

I had a guy on the university campus wanting me to sign a paper making it illegal to eat horsemeat.  His reasoning??? Look into their eyes, they're so innocent and soft and sweet.  I said, "listen mister, have you ever seen a calf's eyes? They are so soft, they will lick your hand, play fetch, etc...so what's the difference? You gonna give up your beef????

Personally, I don't think I would want to eat horsemeat but who am I to tell others they cannot?

Where's the beef?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2006)

Yup ravishing...Banning horses from slaughter will result in an over abundance of old, sick and crippled animals, mark my word and see. More "dogooders" without a clue..IMHO. Though "I" would never consider horse meat as a part of my diet, there are those that do, and I'm with you. "Who are [they to impose *their* beliefs on "everyone".

...would anyone be offended by a pic or two of some harvested game animals?..
I was tempted to post a few of my successfull harvests, but would rather refrain if the site of dead critters is going to be considered in "bad taste" or offensive to any members.


----------



## buds4me (Nov 22, 2006)

Dont know about any one else but I would like to see some of those birds you bagged.


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2006)

..well, since noone objected..


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 26, 2006)

Your partner in the pic hopefully got some good praising for his/her part too I hope!  My friends have to depend on hunting for their meat, they used to be in the logging industry but the environmentalist put an end to that with the spotted owl (I have never seen one).  

They have three dogs that live to go off hunting and do a fine job of it.  

If people are offended by hunt pictures god forbid they ever see pictures of the slaughter house that the meat they buy from the grocer came from.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> If people are offended by hunt pictures god forbid they ever see pictures of the slaughter house that the meat they buy from the grocer came from.



I hear you Rav. My Brother went on a tour of a meat packing plant 40 years ago and hasn't touched meat since. You should hear the stories he tells about what he saw there.

As an old survival trainer for the Army, nothing bothers me. If it can be eaten, I've probably eaten it. The most unappetizing was raw rattlesnake. Oily and not very good tasting, but if I had to eat it to survive, I would. Lizard tail makes a damn good stew.

Hick, those are some fine looking birds man! Slide those puppies up next to some mashed taters and some green beans and I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## bejohnst (Nov 26, 2006)

season opens monday here and i've already seen about 3 buck walking around our property. Had some luck on monday when a flock of wild turkey rolled past the window as i was watching tv... twas a good thanksgiving  Happy hunting all and BE SAFE!


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I hear you Rav. My Brother went on a tour of a meat packing plant 40 years ago and hasn't touched meat since. You should hear the stories he tells about what he saw there.
> 
> As an old survival trainer for the Army, nothing bothers me. If it can be eaten, I've probably eaten it. The most unappetizing was raw rattlesnake. Oily and not very good tasting, but if I had to eat it to survive, I would. Lizard tail makes a damn good stew.
> 
> Hick, those are some fine looking birds man! Slide those puppies up next to some mashed taters and some green beans and I'd be a happy camper!


 
LOL, Stoney eat anything that crawls .  Good for you man, I was the pickiest child you ever saw, but I've learned late in life that taste/nutrition does not always look appealing .

There are some videos on the web regarding meat and poultry packing that could potentially turn all of us into either vegetarians or hunters.  Not gonna link them up though, take my word for it, they are truly disturbing .

Nice birds Hick!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> There are some videos on the web regarding meat and poultry packing that could potentially turn all of us into either vegetarians or hunters!


No thanks man, I don't want to see the "hotdog" chute my brother tells me about. I'll just figger I'm strong enough to handle it. I love hot dogs!

Now, I like my grilled veggies too. I use a large double sided "George Forman" grill and spray them with extra virgin olive oil, and man oh man, that IS good!

Even better when you slide a 20 ounce Porterhouse up nice and tight to it. Medium Rare towards the rare side. I have a digestive system like a mountain goat. I love the bad stuff.


----------



## HGB (Nov 26, 2006)

Say Hick,

nice bunch of birds there bro  

here's a couple from time's past... only got 1 bear and 1 dear this year and cant find those pics  

cat i got on a goverment permit run'n blue's and red's  

rack is a bench leg black tail (mule deer X black tail) with a bear skull on it which score's in at over 170 b&c  

pheasant are on the decline here  

enjoy the birds 

:48:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

Keep them critters away from me, or I'll eatem.

Don't look like I'll git much meat offa that skinny one...


----------



## longtimegrower (Dec 23, 2006)

This is my best deer killed in 2001. it grossed 154 0/8 and Net was 150 5/8. It is a perfect Ten point with less than 4 inches in deductions. A hunter i new saw the deer and made the mistake of telling me about it.  I killed him the same afternoon. Happy hunting. Slim Dream Grower i haven`t heard from you.


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2006)

....._"hell'a"[i/] nice set o' bones there LTG!_


----------



## night501 (Dec 26, 2006)

hick, nice looking catch. nice looking dog to. hows your dog do in the bush? im training my 2 black labs for duck season...no rabbit season...no duck season... 
sry just got done watching 2 hours of looney tunes.


----------



## Hick (Dec 26, 2006)

thank ya' night.
 The lab is a machine!...he's only 2 yrs, but would rather hunt than eat, I believe. 
He took to the hunting so naturally, he probably taught me as much at least, as I've taught him. Not a "finished" TOP dog just yet, but if "I" don't ruin him , he has the potential.

  Best o luck with your training. It's hard to describe or relate to the satisfaction and pride you feel when your dog performs like a true champion.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 27, 2006)

Here again another reason I love this forum. Nuthin but a bunch of weed farmin rednecks like myself. :farm: :joint:


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 27, 2006)

dream grower said:
			
		

> Hick! Really sorry that you can't do elk. That is one of my dreams. Elk and a BIG Northern Whitetail! Gld to see your supp the NRA. Even with our faults, we do have our constitutional right to bear arms in our hearts and will defend that right! Peace


 you are absolutely right...im sick and tired of people trying to take away our Second Amendment right...i actually just had to write a paper about that for college...glad to see we dont have any TRAITORS here


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Went out hunting Christmas Day, and bagged me a deer too.
> Strung it up to bleed it, I'll post a picture.


Now that's sick...

Hhahahaahahahaaa

I like that in a person.


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2006)

..now "that" would be a redneck tree ornament!..
that isn't Rudolph is it?..


----------



## Serch (Dec 28, 2006)

I need a few suggestions on Compound Bows.....I'll get in the woods next year with something hopefully under $350 but quality for a new Bow Hunter.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 28, 2006)

dude i hate to be the bearer of bad news but you cant really find a good bow for that price...hunting is not a cheap hobby...my bow is a matthews switchback xt...its my favorite one that ive ever shot


----------



## Mutt (Dec 30, 2006)

Hit the pawn shops might find an alright "darton". but dutchmaster is right. Might find a starter Bear cheap but will end up tickin ya off.
At least get a merc stabilizer and set the draw light till ya get the hang of it.


----------



## Serch (Dec 30, 2006)

I appreciate the replies....I guess just like I spent $500 and more on the garden....I guess I'll shell out a few more hundred at tax time prolly.

Thanks again....
I've had my eye on something called a Diamond Triumph I got a chance to shot that a friend owns....seemed pretty sweet to me....Ive just never spent over $500 on sporting equipment.....
Hell I looked at his first Bow ...a Diamond Victory $700 plus :confused2: 

...:::then again those Penn reels I fish with aren't exactly cheap.:bong:​


----------



## skunk (Dec 31, 2006)

you cant use a crossbow?


----------



## skunk (Dec 31, 2006)

if so you can find a descent 1 for $300 in my area if you havent bowhunted in a while i would start out with a second hand compound and mutt is right you can find good ones at pawn shops atleast in my area where alot of people go broke into hunting season then christmas comes around and they saw holy crap no money for the old lady a present and away they go to the pawnshop exspress.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 31, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> you cant use a crossbow?


 
you'd be suprised the wierd crap ya see from state to state. It's legal to bait deer in mine, but in Pa its yer ***. crossbow here not in Pa. Its obsurd.


----------



## HGB (Jan 1, 2007)

no cross bows here but...... a well tuned mathews kicks butt even if ya blind in one eye like me hehe 

2500 for my big game rifle here..... it's not cheap to hunt


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2007)

thats ridiculouse, i can go to walmart right now and buy a 30-6 for $450. and as for baiting were not aloud to do it in ohio either but aloud to use crossbows pennsylvania no need to even think about baiting as many deer in that state . may i add to be small deer but in abundance . here in ohio we have some of the highest weighing  whitetail deer and also the biggest racks which i wouldnt give up for anything to hunt elsewheres for whitetailed deer.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Jan 2, 2007)

Ne1 ever ran across a albino deer. I have i dont hunt just stay way in country were ur next door neighbor avg. a mile or more away.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 2, 2007)

skunk said:
			
		

> ohio we have some of the highest weighing whitetail deer and also the biggest racks which i wouldnt give up for anything to hunt elsewheres for whitetailed deer.


 
I see a pissin contest a comin..... 
Nuthin but love bro skunk...


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2007)

Sometimes the right kind of thing happens to the right kind of person.  November 8, 2001 one of those things happened to Mike Beatty of Xenia. That was the day he shot a huge non-typical whitetail buck that has been scored by the Buckeye Big Buck Club at 304 6/8, making it the biggest non-typical buck ever killed by a hunter. 

Mike Beatty is 31 years old, a devoted husband and father of two; a working man who just happens to be an avid bowhunter. Today his name is known all over the country, and he spends many of his weekends speaking about bowhunting and exhibiting the antlers of the record-book buck.

His adventure began while bowhunting near his southwestern Ohio hometown.  It was an afternoon hunt and Mike knew the timing was good and the bucks should be moving.  "I still can't believe it.  I saw a few does on the way in to my stand, so once I was in I started using a bleat call and rattling antlers, " said Mike.  At one point a buck came to within 15 yards but wasn't in a good position for a shot.  That buck left the area and Mike began grunting and calling again, hoping to lure him back.  "About five minutes later, a different buck came in -- it was him," Mike said.

Tracking the buck was difficult and Mike had to give it up until the next morning.  He worried all night that he wouldn't be able to find the deer and hated the idea that it might be wounded but not recovered.  At first light the next morning, he and his (then) nine-year old son Andrew, headed out to get back on the trail.  It had rained during the night and Mike was really worried.  

"We kept moving along, watching each way.  I was so intent on tracking that at first I didn't realize why Andrew was tugging on my shirt tail.  It finally sunk in as Andrew repeated --there he is."

Mike's life has been pretty exciting since that day.  It was obvious that his buck was phenomenal but even Mike didn't realize just how well the deer would score after the required 60-day drying period.  First to do a preliminary scoring on the antlers was Ron Perrine, Sr. of Xenia.  Perrine is an official scorer for the Buckeye Big Buck Club, Boone and Crockett Club, and Pope and Young Club.  Perrine said he green scored the antlers very conservatively because he knew he was dealing with a world class animal and didn't want Beatty to be disappointed later when the official scoring was done.  Even so, Perrine said the antlers would score a minimum of 291 3/8.

Butch Todd, scoring supervisor for the Buckeye Big Buck Club, organized a panel of four judges, including Perrine, to measure the antlers after the drying time was completed.  At the end of the session, Beatty's buck came away with the score of 304 6/8. Beatty's delight was obvious. "It's just unbelievable, a buck like this so close to home.  You'll never convince me that there's better deer hunting anywhere than here in Ohio," he said.

The score sheet produced by the panel is official with the Buckeye Big Buck Club, and has been submitted to the Boone and Crockett Club for future inclusion. Currently, only two non-typical bucks in the United States score higher than Beatty's buck.  Number One is called the "Missouri Monarch" and scores 333 7/8.  It was found dead near St. Louis in 1981.  Number two is Ohio's "Hole-In-The-Horn" at 328 2/8, found dead by a railroad track near Ravenna in 1940.  Beatty's buck should end up listed as number three in the record books, but is the largest non-typical ever taken by a hunter.

Asked if November 8 was the most exciting hunt of his life, the somewhat shy family man replied with a smile, "Not quite, the most exciting day so far was during Ohio's gun season last year, when Andrew got his first deer -- a three-pointer."  It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.
www.mikebeattybuck.com to see the pics.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2007)

ps to answer  johny appleseeds ? i myself have saw 4 here in ohio in the last 30  years of hunting in the wild . however have saw many more on deer farms  in my state . and the owners of thefarm say its from inbreeding.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 3, 2007)

The Fulton buck  Killed by Tommy Fulton In Mississippi  Who is a friend of mine`s Brother Scored Higher In Buckmaster scoring and was the number 1 buck  untill  The beaty buck Scored higher in Boone & Crocket. The Fulton buck scores around 295. Miss. Is becoming a trophy hunters paridise also. There was a huge ice storm in 94 that striped the woods compleetly the only thing left was just the tree trunks. The limbs were so deep (over you head) that it was ten years before you could walk through them . That along with the replanting of the land because its not profitable to farm any more and they are paying land owners 75$ an acre  per year for ten years to plant it back in trees. All the new undergroth  for the deer are really boosting the antler size. There are a lot of deer scoring in the 150 to 170 class. 

Looks like all the outside growers are looking for something to talk about during the off season. Spring will be here before we think and if it stays like the temps are the ground won`t take as long to warm up so planting might come early for those who like to get a good start. The sun is so hot in june and july in the south if you dont get them out early so they can grow enough to put down a good root system they won`t grow during the summer. Not like they do if planted early. Happy growing newyear everyone Slim


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2007)

thats not true long time growing . maybe ones thats were shot yes , but they found dead ones in ohio in the past years that has scores of 328 and 336and 1 eighth one of them is the barnicle buck  with 128 points scoreable points and plenty left over. as a matter of fact i looked up the fulton buck through boone and crocket and read about it and at the bottom of the same page it talks about the ohio bucks found plus the 333 they found in missouri in 1952. im not tryin to dog ms or nothin i lived there for 5 years with my wife well ok i am the hunting down south of it sucks. hot sweaty humid n nasty couldnt even find a decent place to sneak up on them without someone running there darn dogs after them with there cheating butts. no offence to you longtime grower and congrads to your friend just have badd memorys of ms and huntin. it may be better a little farther up north but down south of it makes veteran hunters like myself wanna retire the sport.


----------



## Hick (Jan 3, 2007)

..  "DEER"  with DOGS!!!...
man, I got a coonhound..oops, lion hound..oops..."Deer hound" you should try!...


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2007)

i do with rabbitts , but id rather quietly sneak up on deer while bedding down . to me thats fair game and more memorable. exspecially when your with the kids. hick if you think im showing too much just delete the pics .ps i dont think i would hunt a carnivore without a dog but deer wont bite you either.


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2007)

you may wanna delete my boys pics. i forgot about all the computer geeks working for leo.


----------



## Hick (Jan 4, 2007)

WoooooohoooooQ skunk!  "Sart 'em young"!! hell yea! 
good lookin' kids, nice bucks...


----------



## skunk (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks buddy,  my oldest which is 12 he shot 5 deer last year, but im just tired of doin the dirty work for em and told them no more deer huntin unless they have the stomach  to do the guttin thereselves. have you tryed rabbitt huntin with beagles? the rabbitt will always run a circle and come back to where you or the dogs jump it unless  it decides to hide up between some rocks or a hole.when i lived down down hell you could kick em up and shootem on the run , around here you ussually jump them in thickett where you cant see 2 feet in front of your face. and only know it when the dogs git at it .


----------



## skunk (Jan 4, 2007)

ps ive been coon huntin didnt like it too much when the dogs decided to run me on top of the truck lol. but would like to know a little bit more on how to lion hunt with dogs. do they tree them like bears and coons?


----------



## Hick (Jan 4, 2007)

hmmm..if the dogs "put _you_ up", maybe ya' just needed a bath pretty bad...HA!!! 

..just like 'coon or bear,...'cept they might go 10-15 miles before catchin'.


----------



## skunk (Jan 4, 2007)

well i acually did stay all weekend with a friend poor friend of mine when i was a kid that had a rusty tub and only an outhouse to use the bathroom in so yea i was probably pretty ripe by suday night  when it was time to hunt .


----------



## Serch (Jan 16, 2007)

You fellas ever catch wild boar with dogs ???
Now that's always a treat if the dogs are game and trained


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2007)

.."hogs with dogs"...never have Serch. ..but I have caught bear that were too heavy to climb.
  THAT can get ..exciteing, too


----------



## skunk (Jan 17, 2007)

ive heard of hunters down south  hunting boar with dogs, wasnt the original breed  a great dane? if so i used to have 1 and a chawhua  (a toco bell dog)killed him so  i dont see how they could stand up to a big pig.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 17, 2007)

anyone ever been rattlesnake hunting? every once in a while me and my cousin go up to PA and catch some diamondbacks...i have a whole jar full of rattles...


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2007)

..I've _stumbled_ into a quite a few o' those "buzzworms", but have never intentionally looked for them. 
  You eat 'm, dutch?...they taste like chicken?..


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 18, 2007)

i have eaten them before...they taste kind of like chicken but real rough...the meat is chewy as cowhide...usually though i just catch em and take the rattles..nice souvenirs


----------



## skunk (Jan 18, 2007)

hey i was in the middle of a joke boys, well since you all ruined it the i wont tell you how it happened.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 18, 2007)

skunk said:
			
		

> hey i was in the middle of a joke boys, well since you all ruined it the i wont tell you how it happened.


 
You were?

Well lets hear it man!


----------



## skunk (Jan 18, 2007)

you never heard about the chihuhua that killed the greatdane?


----------



## skunk (Jan 18, 2007)

well if you really want to know how he did it then ill tell you.


----------



## skunk (Jan 18, 2007)

The Chihuhua Got Stuck Down The Greatdanes Throat Lol.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 18, 2007)

I bagged a couple of doe this year, still munchin' on some jerky. I have to hide out during turkey season though.


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2007)

:bolt:





			
				TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I bagged a couple of doe this year, still munchin' on some jerky. I have to hide out during turkey season though.



[email protected] turkey sason...Last hoorah for the season here. It closes today..


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful...dog and pheasants... gotta say though, I sure don't miss the snow!!! LOL... Here we sit behind duck blinds and sip hot coffee, complain it is cold (yea, california, cold!) and how we don't want to go back to work. Yummy, yum Hick!

Pics below is from email I got. They were taken in Peterborough, Ontario Canada... Ice Storm... (thank God we don't have those in California, I'd have to move to Mexico!)


----------



## HGB (Oct 3, 2007)

deer,bear and lion season is open here for guns... tagged a cat in my back forty...

most bear wallows where dried up early this year so not sure if we will tag one or not....

deer just started up so have plenty of time there  

whats shake'n in your part of the woods guys?


:48:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

rub it why don't ya....i gotta wait till next year :cry:
I gotta trade my hard earned bud for tenderloin this year. GRRRRR

Still got our crazy arse season here. (like 4 months gawd knows the tag limit )...but last year had this wild migration of blacks. was in the paper and all. sorta wierd for this neck of the woods. No tags tho.
Gonna check on boar tho...see whats up for this year. 
been thinking about taking up duck tho. just or fun....but that means I gotta find a nice lab...(oh can't have that )

How big was the cat HGB?

Oh BTW (edit) got me a new (used ) .270 rem. but prolly end up huntin with a bow next year... go figure. I love archery (even tho i stink) what you n hick pullin out...them dang weatherbys cannons?


----------



## HGB (Oct 3, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> How big was the cat HGB?
> 
> Oh BTW (edit) got me a new (used ) .270 rem. but prolly end up huntin with a bow next year... go figure. I love archery (even tho i stink) what you n hick pullin out...them dang weatherbys cannons?



small tom around 65-70 pounds  

just been pack'n the 300 all weather here... nice and light, easy on the back   just been swap'n loads when needed  

.270 is still a nice gun to have for weakend shoot outs and such :hubba: 

being right handed and right eyed blind I never got the hang of shooting a bow....


----------



## SFC (Oct 3, 2007)

I won a 300 Weatherby Mag at a turkey federation gig last year. We have nothing around the great lakes that you need that much weapon for. Plus I already have a 7mm rem mag that I very fond of anyway. Ain't much in the lower 40 it can't handle. I am considering trading the 300, on a new browning 22 semi-auto, they are sweet little guns, but damn pricey. BTW the 300 is only a Mk1 synthetic with a leupold 3x9. Does have *** badges though. 


Bow season is open now up here for whitetails. I will start up when we get a little cooler weather.


----------



## HGB (Oct 3, 2007)

The Star said:
			
		

> Plus I already have a 7mm rem mag that I very fond of anyway. Ain't much in the lower 40 it can't handle.



yep very nice gun there and I do have one but it's an older weatherby with a wooden stock and kinda heavy on long walks...

same as a 300 tho... just change up your load's some to meet the  game size :hubba: 

nice one on win'n the 300 mag


----------



## walter (Oct 3, 2007)

greatly done im a bigtime hunter here in ontario and lower the honker population quite frequently,, here are some pics also a pic of some ducks,, i hunt anything you can buy a tag for,, i shoot a benelli nova,pump action 2 3/4 - 3 1/2'' mags ,, commo ofcorse


----------



## upinarms (Oct 4, 2007)

Call me a wuss but I don't have the heart to just gun down a deer. they're so cute and I guess if you didn't kill one and you were human this would be the reason. I would kill if I was hungry though, so don't think that I think I'm a crazy vegan animal rights activist. Besides I can think think of at least a dozen or so human beings I wouldn't mind taking out (not for sustenance, of course) I'm not sick but for the simple pleasure of stamping out their existence. I'm not murderous but there are people in this world that humanity would benefit to do away with. I have eaten deer meat before though and since I do live out here where I see deer on a regular basis, who knows what might happen. as of late I just own a 44 mag I bought from a pawn shop for home protection and to protect the horses from coyotes.:aok: 

I must say Walter that's a lovely truck bed of death:woohoo:


----------



## SFC (Oct 4, 2007)

Harvesting a deer with a bow,and arrow is an acomplishment/experience that many people sadly never will get a chance to know. Harvesting an animal as majestic as a whitetail buck on his terms, on his turf is a unique rush. It is a spiritual experience, and it is also a good chance to take time to think about things, without the normal distractions of our daily lives.


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2007)

Been out "harvesting" a few Dove. Stumbled onto a nice flock of Band Tailed Pigeons too. Me 'n the grandson "whacked 'em 'n stacked 'em".. 
  Bow and muzzle just finished up here. Rifle seasons start next weekend. I'll be holding out 'till second season to go for elk 'n b'ar. 
  I just shoot my old 300 win. in mod 70, pre-64, 3x9 Leup'. Nothin fancy, and she ain't as purdy as she used to be, but she still performs every time I ask her.


----------



## walter (Oct 4, 2007)

here in northern ontario the deer hunting is alot harder than what it seems to be in the states,, i would love to pick and choose my deer,, but it aint like that around here,, we apply for a doe tag and you have somthing like an 11% chance of getting one,, the joys of getting a doe tag just meens you can shoot any deer you see,, fawn,doe,or buck,, this might seem funny to some people,, but  it is what its  like around here you will pretty much shoot what you see if you have doe tag ,, by this i meen>> it is what ever puts meat on the table,, im sure their are a few people on this site that could relate to this,, where i hunt you are LUCKY if you even see a deer,, i no people that hunt the full 2 weeks of deer season for the last 15 years and havent even shot a deer yet ,, unfortunatly not meaning to brag in any way,, this is not a problem with me ,, hunting and shooting and fishing all come natural to me,, and iv bagged a deer evry year iv hunted them,, my biggest was a dirty old swamp buck weighing in at 221  dressed on the butcher hook this is a big deer prolly the biggest ill ever get around here 8 pointer,, it should have been a 12 0r 14 the thing was around  or 8 years old but as you no as hunters the age of the deer as it gets older the rack size will cycle so like the year befor it was prolly a ten,, anyway ,, then theirs the smallest deer a fawn,, like i said meat on the table!! i think i got mabey 60lbs of meat,, then a few does and a spike horn in their somewhere,, their is someone in my hunting party that hunted deer with us for 5 years now and havent even seen one,,, im thinking on booking a hunt to manitoba for some mule deer,, anyway me and my buddy have hammered about 120 geese so far this fall,, dont think this goes to waste ,, as a hunter i do not waste meat,, i cook some of it in the oven ,, can a bunch of them ,, then make a batch off goose suasage,, this goes for all animals i hunt,, dont think im over doing it by droppin this many geese cuz their is a daily bag limit for a reason,, these things are over populating and ruining  the great farmers feilds,, i also got my two bear this fall already witch is cut up into steaks and also suasage,, moose starts in a week ,, then deer in 1 month,, for a moose rifle and deer rifle,, i shoot a benelli R1 300 short mag awsome gun ,, benelli is where its at i also have had my benelli nova 12 guage for 6 years ,, its been in the bottom of swamps lost in grain feilds ,, you name it it been their,, bennelli is a reel dependible gun ,,i also support a 2006 browning 7mm lever with a leopold scope 3-9 power 50mm also an exalent rifle,, although i am not to fond of my thousand dollar scope i think i might downgrade to a bushnell elite ,, verry nice scope,, then i have the old grouse gun,, my .22,, nice and small good to take with you moose hunting to dropp grouse along the way,,then an older remington bolt action 308 its handed down through the family and it done its job ,, then the old war gun most of you have ,, the old 303,, good gun pretty accurate,, and lets not forget my first duck gun , lakefeild/mossburg 2 3/4----3'' awsome gun undistructible trust me im hard on firarms and any gun that lasts me is a good gun ,, ha ha ha ,,i had a remington 7mm model 710 fall apart in my hans i have nothing good to say about new remingtons at this point,, it seems to me like remmington is just selling their name now,,anything from remington 6 years or older right now is the only remington you want to own, i also see that in the last couple years mossburg has been on a come back tour,, does anyone own a newer one??? i interested in hereing on how it performs,, thanks,, well i also do a bit of bear hunting guiding,, i would post a pic of a bear but im not to sure if it will fly with the mods here or if it is appriate for this site buz its got a big honking hole threw the skull,, it was close enough for a head shot so i took it so i wouldent waste any meat ,, the more meat the better ha ha ,, if its alright with the mods ill post it ,, anyway i just thought that i would give you guys my thoughts on some guns and let you no how my hunting has gone so far this year..later guys and happy hunting


----------



## SFC (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to dock/goose hunt , but here in teh great lakes flyway we get the shaft on geese. So I stick mostly to Pats,and pheasant now. I have an awesoem brit who is gettng up there in years, but still loves the game. My primary scattergun is a Benelli M1-super 90. Light as a feather,and fast as hell. I also have a Browing goldhunter auto that is a nice shooting 12 guage, two Remington 870's. My wingmaster is now strictly rifled slug gun, topped with a bushnell Holo-sight. You cannot beat a holosight for still hunting,and driving deer. That Wingmaster has a reputation as a big buck killer. She has 4 scorable bucks under her. Only one is mine though (go figure) Mine is the largest though. 22.5" inside spread mainframe 8 point with a drop tine thats scores as a 9th. Score is 145 1/8th


----------



## walter (Oct 4, 2007)

i love deer with dropps makes them look more agressive,, yeah thoes remington 870 express are a good shooting gun and im happy to here their is another person that runs benelli on this site,, you supportin comfort tek?


----------



## SFC (Oct 4, 2007)

I am not sure about comfort tek, I guess I am out of the loop on that one LOL. Never heard of them. Here is the 22 I am thinking of trading the 300 weatherby for. I have shot an older model of thsi gun,and it is the best shooting 22 I have had the pleasure of shootinghttp://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?value=022B&cat_id=021&type_id=010


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 4, 2007)

Well.....we just lost the family hunting dog.  

Hasn't been a great last few years for hunting dogs for us.

The Weimaraner gut sucked down an irrigation valve.  That sucks, he was one hellofa pheasant dog.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss...you have my condolences. Here's a silly pic I hope it makes you smile as much as it did me


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2007)

for AGU... 

Just an old broken down dog
is what I've come to be.
My senses are all growing dim,
My eyes can barely see.

But master, you're still in your prime,
while I am fading fast,
Please take me with you one more time
Before I breathe mt last.

You used to take me with you
To the woods when I was young,
To do your bidding faithfully
In my youth when I was strong.

My best's no longer good enough,
I'm useless and confused:
For surely you must care for me
as much as I for you.

I'll be waiting by the back door,
Take me with you when you go.
It's all I've ever wanted
and the only thing I know.

I'll struggle up and wag my tail,
Eager your will to do;
And gladly endure a painful walk
Just to be with with you.

Take me with you when you go.
One more time I long to be
with my master and my friend.
Take me with you once again.

Poem by Dana Duke


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2007)

............and for walter...


> HAVE YOU HEARD ABOUT THE TWO DUCK HUNTERS FROM WISCONSIN ? ABSOLUTELY A
> TRUE STORY HEARD ON A WISCONSIN RADIO STATION REPORTING ON THE INCIDENT.
>
> A guy buys a new Lincoln Navigator for $42,500.00 (with monthly
> payments of $560.00).
>
> He and a friend go duck hunting in upper Wisconsin . It's mid-winter;
> and of course all of the lakes are frozen. These two guys go out on the
> ice with their GUNS, a DOG, and of course the new NAVIGATOR.



>They decide they want to make a natural looking open water area for the ducks

> to focus on, something for the decoys to float on. Now making a hole in the ice
> large enough to invite a passing duck, is going to take a little more
> power than the average drill auger can produce.
>
> So, out of the back of the new Navigator comes a stick of dynamite with
> a sh ort 40 second-fuse. Now our two Rocket Scientists, afraid they might
> slip on the ice while trying to run away after lighting the fuse (and
> becoming toast, along with the Navigator), decide on the following course
> of action:
>
> They light the 40 second fuse; then, with a mighty thrust, they throw
> the stick of dynamite as far away as possible.
>
> Remember a couple of paragraphs back when I mentioned the NAVIGATOR,
> the GUNS, and the DOG...???
>
> Let's talk about the dog: A highly trained Black Lab used for
> RETRIEVING; especially things thrown by the owner. You guessed it: the
> dog takes off across the ice at a high rate of speed and grabs the stick
> of dynamite, with the burning 40-second fuse, just as it hits the ice.
>
> The two men swallow, blink, start waving their arms and, with veins in
> their necks swelling to resemble stalks of rhubarb, scream and holler
> at the dog to stop. The dog, now apparently cheer ed on by his maste r,
> keeps coming.
>
> One hunter panics, grabs the shotgun and shoots the dog. The shotgun is
> loaded with #8 bird shot, hardly big enough to stop a Black Lab. The
> dog stops for a moment, slightly confused, then continues on. Another
> shot, and this time the dog, still standing, becomes really confused and
> of course terrified, thinks these two geniuses have gone insane.
> The dog takes off to find cover, UNDER the brand new Navigator.
>
> The men continue to scream as they run. The red hot exhaust pipe on the
> truck touches the dog's rear end, he yelps, drops the dynamite under
> the truck and takes off after his master.
>
> Then " "" "" "" "" " BOOOOOOOOOOOOM "" "" "" "" "" ! ! ! !
>
> The truck is blown to bits and sinks to the bottom of the lake, leaving
> the two idiots standing there with "I can't believe this just
> happened" looks on their faces.
>
> The insurance company says that sinking a vehicle in a lake by illegal
> use of explosives is NOT COVERED by the policy. And he still had yet to
> make the first of those $560.00 a month payments.
>
> The dog is okay. doing fine. And you thought Rednecks lived in the
> South......


----------



## Mutt (Oct 5, 2007)

Hick OMG!!!!!! That is the funniest thing I ever read!!!


----------



## SFC (Oct 5, 2007)

Man,Hick. That poem damn near broke me man. My brit is going to be ten years old soon, and it breaks my herat knowing time with him is drawing to a close. Thanks man......


----------



## Siccmade (Oct 5, 2007)

i get to go antilope (pronghorn) hunting tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! my dad, brother, and i all have female tags... also i have a doe deer this year..


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 5, 2007)

Dream Grower started this post last year and just after this posted his last post to date and has not been back sence then. I had got to know him pretty well. He posted in one post where he made 4.3 pounds from his 12 plants and im kinda warry of posting the amount of smoke grown for the year. It may be nothing but its kinda weird. PS he even told me how much he enjoyed the site and the people.  Maybe he went to the big hunting ground in the sky.  I was really craving some squirls a few days ago so i tryed my luck and got 5 young ones. I  fried  2 one night and ate my fill then the next night i made a pan of brown onion  gravy and put the leftover fryed squirl in it and let it simmer untill it was falling apart and had it with some english peaz and over some rice with a pan of homade bisquits. I have three more in the freezer im making me hungry. And my brother caught so many big crappii this spring he brought me 45 quart bags or fillets they are some good to.   Yum Yum If you read this you will be heading for the fridge.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a thirteen year old chesapeek retreever that got to where he could hardly go hunting but i would pick him up and put him in the truck and then pick him up on the 4 wheeler and he would ride in and out but he would still fetch every duck. His hearing go bad and i ran over him in the dark at home one night. He was sleeping in front of the truck and didnt hear it crank up. The wheel just rolled up on his man hood and i thought he would be ok but he live 4 days before passing on.


----------



## walter (Oct 5, 2007)

long time ,, that is pretty upsetting to hear ,, im a big animal lover,, and that upsets me ,, im sorry to here he had to go in such  away you must of felt absolutly terrible ,, even know this is not your fualt,, s0omthing like that can bring a grown man down for months ,, im fealling for ya brother


----------



## walter (Oct 6, 2007)

awwwwww yes i forgot to let you people no about one of the most bazzar deer iv ever seen it was a he/she  it was a spike about 4 and a half in spikes on her for a rach wat was a women,, no package down below,, just what you would find on a doe,, so what do you concider this??? we had a doe tag ,, but ringed it with a buck tag,, hey man if it has spikes over three inches its concidered a buck ,,,,,, or is it???


----------



## Hick (Oct 6, 2007)

..there are those _"hermi' genetics"_ that I've been saying will show itself in future generations...!!   
  In my state, the tags are issued as "Antlered", "antlerless" or either sex.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 6, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> awwwwww yes i forgot to let you people no about one of the most bazzar deer iv ever seen it was a he/she it was a spike about 4 and a half in spikes on her for a rach wat was a women,, no package down below,, just what you would find on a doe,, so what do you concider this??? we had a doe tag ,, but ringed it with a buck tag,, hey man if it has spikes over three inches its concidered a buck ,,,,,, or is it???


 
Where I live, 4 inches is the Law.

I'm expected to go this year but I've decided to stay in my Can. Besides, I've got many antlers, my biggest is a 9 pointer. I use a 30-30, lever action Marlin. As opposed to the Remingtons model, my shell flys out the side not on top. 
I applied for the doe tag this year and didn't get it.......:angrywife: So, I ain't going!


----------



## Hick (Oct 6, 2007)

> I use a 30-30, lever action Marlin. As opposed to the Remingtons model, my shell flys out the side not on top.


I prefer the Marlin to the _*"Winchester"*_.. model, for a "useing" gun. Marlin may not be as famous/popular as the winchesters, but I sure feel it's a 'better' built gun.
   I'll bet I've owned at least a dozen of the mod. 94 Win. Used to could buy one NIB for well under a C-note..But those old '94's are fetching a premium price tag nowdays.


----------



## Siccmade (Oct 6, 2007)

we bagged all 3 of them today.. good hunt and lots of good times.


----------



## HGB (Oct 6, 2007)

Siccmade said:
			
		

> we bagged all 3 of them today..



all 3 of what?  

:48:


----------



## walter (Oct 7, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..there are those _"hermi' genetics"_ that I've been saying will show itself in future generations...!!
> In my state, the tags are issued as "Antlered", "antlerless" or either sex.


 well its kinda the same here buck or antlerless


----------



## walter (Oct 7, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ............and for walter...
> 
> 
> > HAVE YOU HEARD ABOUT THE TWO DUCK HUNTERS FROM WISCONSIN ? ABSOLUTELY A
> ...


 
nuts ha ha ha thats funny as hell,, i wonder if its true? ,, did it hit the paper or anything?,, thats a pretty good story thoe ,, even if it isnt true,,, the onlything holding me back a bit to beleif it is that ,,, who the hell uses #8 birdshot for ducks #8 shot is what some people use for skeet,, you can get a box 100 shells at canadian tire for $20,, pardon my vocabulary, but around here #8 shells is what we call (s.h.i.t-s.h.o.t) i dont think they'll drop canary or chickety at 10 yards sitting on a bird feeder let alone ducks,, anyway great story thoe i enjoyed it and sent it out to pretty much everyone i Know by email


----------



## walter (Oct 7, 2007)

EAST STROUDSBURG, Penn., Nov. 22. -- The residents of Stauffers, this county, turned out almost in a body last night to search for Reuben Harps, a missing hunter from Wilkesbarre. After searching for hours, they found the hunter unconscious, mangled and bleeding from lacerations of the body. Beside the hunter was the dead body of a black bear of immense size. everything pointed to being a perfect struggle between the man and the beast. and that harps was saved from death was due to his dog, wich gave the alarm,although clawed and bleeding from his contact with the bear.
harps came to stauffers a few days ago from wilkesbarre on a hunting trip, and on monday started out for game,with his dog, a valuable one.
he did not return on monday night, and as, nothing was heard from him tuesday, the residents of stuaffers has became alarmed. the contry in that section is wild, and it is no infreaquent thing to kill wildcats and bears. the villagers waited anxiously for the missing man. tuesday evening harpes dog covered in blood and bearing every evidance of being in a fight,crawled into stuaffers. the dogs apperance confermed the fears of the villagers, and, at the instigation of issak stuaffer, a search party of 20 men was orginized with guns and lanterns, they went in search of the missing man, all the ols huning places were visited, and when the hours grew late the resolved to try the country about the still waters befor giving up. in a dence thicket they found harpes wich would have been dead in a short time. as it is he will probley recover.<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< that nuts just goes to show you how much a dog loves its master,, enough to take down a bear


----------



## walter (Oct 7, 2007)

also smart to return home


----------



## walter (Oct 8, 2007)

hey if you guys want some good deer camp tunes ,, download,, da yoopers-da thirty point buck 2 the sequal,,,and da yoopers- second week of deer camp


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> nuts ha ha ha thats funny as hell,, i wonder if its true? ,, did it hit the paper or anything?,, thats a pretty good story thoe ,, even if it isnt true,,, the onlything holding me back a bit to beleif it is that ,,, who the hell uses #8 birdshot for ducks #8 shot is what some people use for skeet,, you can get a box 100 shells at canadian tire for $20,, pardon my vocabulary, but around here #8 shells is what we call (s.h.i.t-s.h.o.t) i dont think they'll drop canary or chickety at 10 yards sitting on a bird feeder let alone ducks,, anyway great story thoe i enjoyed it and sent it out to pretty much everyone i Know by email



Well the same dudes almost blew up there dog and did sink there brand new expidition...so #8 shot might not be too far fetched


----------



## berserker (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry guys>but this is the only deer that will hang on my wall.Everyone gots the own thing,and I will not knock anybody for doing something that they like to do.But this is just MY two cents.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## SFC (Oct 8, 2007)

Da yoopers are from my state, and I have seen them play a couple times, really good show.  If it ever cools down up here, I am going to start whacking,and stacking, especially now that the outdoor crops are in
.


----------



## walter (Oct 8, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well the same dudes almost blew up there dog and did sink there brand new expidition...so #8 shot might not be too far fetched


awwww yes you've got a point


----------



## walter (Oct 8, 2007)

SFC said:
			
		

> Da yoopers are from my state, and I have seen them play a couple times, really good show. If it ever cools down up here, I am going to start whacking,and stacking, especially now that the outdoor crops are in
> .


 yeah their pretty funny thats for sure


----------



## HGB (Oct 11, 2007)

with the digi :hubba: 

pretty nice bull and  buck..... hold'n out for bigger tho


----------



## walter (Oct 11, 2007)

nice


----------



## HGB (Oct 13, 2007)

soz there blury but they didnt want to stand still for long...

could have taged both with horns but took a pic instead 

elk isn't much of a rack really but the buck wasn't to bad at all... give him a year more before he needs culled and on the dinner plate:hubba: 

off to fetch the .300

:48:


----------



## upinarms (Oct 14, 2007)

Got a question, anyone know anything about Bayonets. I have this British made Bayonet, my question is this. Why are later model British Bayonets shorter than later model American Bayonets? Thanks... 




*   "A terrible darkness has fallen upon us, but we must not surrender to it, we shall lift lamps of courage and find our way through to the morning"* - Anonymous member of the French Resistance 1943


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2007)

Ya' know HGB, those trophies are tuff to pass on, but you can't eat them antlers. For the dinner plate, I prefer a yearling, spike or even an older cow, is better table fare than "any" bull this time of year. (but you know that )
  I've eaten big bulls that were so tuff that it took a 'sharp knife, just to cut the gravy..


----------



## HGB (Oct 14, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> but you can't eat them antlers.



that you cant    smoked out of a few in the day tho 

been a few years we just ate beef here    could have, should have, but..... You know what I meaneace: :cool2: 

Hey did realize I posted them piccys twice  gotta love firefox's tabs  

catch ya about coffee time soon bro...


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

HGB.......those pics of elk in nor cal?


----------



## HGB (Oct 14, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> HGB.......those pics of elk in nor cal?



bit north of north cali


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm  i saw those pics and suddenly got the sense... " I know where you are".........

LOL 

but seriously....looks familiar.  I head up to the tip of Nor Cal every year for Steelhead fishin on the Smith.  Lots of Elk/deer up there.  Absolutely beautiful


----------



## HGB (Oct 14, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> I head up to the tip of Nor Cal every year for Steelhead fishin on the Smith.



should give the Klamath,Trinity,and Eel river a try some time:hubba: 

peace


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

I knew i knew..........


left coaster eh........


should you ever feel the inclination for a left coast smoke out.....i'll chair the event. 

Peace


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2007)

........The camper is "_almost"_ packed,:hairpull:  the ol' woman has been cookin' 'n freezin' meals for 3 days,:angrywife:  cleaned 'n oiled the 'chester last evening, :hubba:  got one more horse to get shod today... Last minute details to go over with the 'hired hand". :farm:  
* "outta' here"* Thursday morning..(at least thats the plan)..:ciao: 

..had to dig to find an '05 camp pic...:clap:


----------



## HGB (Oct 17, 2007)

was yak'n about turkeys and how they are like rats here 

had to stop and let em cross the road like....

*hick* hope ya get off ok in the morning and good luck bro

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2007)

Yo Hick Stay safe my freind and happy huntin bro. 

Them those "rat turkeys" you been talking about HGB? Why aren't they edible?


----------



## HGB (Oct 17, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Them those "rat turkeys" you been talking about CB? Why aren't they edible?



like eat'n shoe leather bro....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2007)

Have a good trip Hick.


----------



## HGB (Nov 2, 2007)

How did your hunt go bro?

825 on the hoof so about 500 pounds of meat for the winter here

still have a buck tag yet:hubba: 

:48:


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2007)

me 'n the boy both scored ..
 "winter cache" 

  The camp harvested a total of 4 bulls 'n 5 cows


----------



## walter (Nov 2, 2007)

hey hick how do you like that remington model 710??? i had one and didnt like it very much,,, shoots nice but the bolt blew out on me,,, nuts ah?


----------



## Hick (Nov 3, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> hey hick how do you like that remington model 710??? i had one and didnt like it very much,,, shoots nice but the bolt blew out on me,,, nuts ah?


got to be the sorriest P.O.S. that Remmington ever produced. I agree. It's junk.
If I can find the cash to buy the boy a new big game rifle for xmas, I'm sending it back to Rwmmington along with a tube of KY and instructions for it;s application...


----------



## walter (Nov 3, 2007)

well since you put it that way i didnt want to be rude cuz i noticed you owned one,, these are the biggest peices of junk nown to man, i had a remington 7mm model 710 fall apart in my hands i have nothing good to say about new remingtons at this point,, it seems to me like remmington is just selling their name now,,anything from remington 6 years or older right now is the only remington you want to own first i shot a deer with it,, i wont lie it weas an accurate gun but,, i shot a deer a peice that hold the clip in broke cuz it was so cold i guess,, then im at the range dialing this thing in getting good groupings the.......bang,, what and the?? i felt somthing weird when the shot whent off in the gun,, just cuz i was so use to it somthing like driving a car then its making a weird noice kinda thing,, so i was like what the heck,, i looked through the scope to check the target,, huh didnt hit paper whats going on i thought,, i go to eject and pull back on the bolt, it was already disingaged and the fornt of the bolt got pushed up through the gun breaking it ,, all i have to say is can i return this??? no sorry your out of your money?? it was the shooters arror,, what and how? right then and their remington has lost me for everything,, i no one customer wont make a differents but i used to buy all remmington ammo ,, my, .22, 308, 7mm, and shot gun thats a lot of money cuz i shoot alot and all the time,, and i have already stoped a few people from buying remington guns so this is making me happy, every person i get to stop buying their guns or ammo the better. REMMINGTON IS A BIG JOKE THAT THINKS THEY COULD SELL THEIR NAME,, WELL THATS COMMING TO A STOP SLOWLEY BUT SHURLEY.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep...why i float around the pawn shops 
went to the local sprtsman....they have gotten cheap.


----------



## walter (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah thoes 710 you can pick up here in canada for $395 i paid like 700 bucks for mine 3 years ago,, that was a lot of money for a synthetic peice of crap that went into the fire berrel and the barrel pretziled into a coat hanger,, i should of yoused it for a BOAT ANCOR thats about all it was good for,, i9 do like my remmington 308 thoe its about 10 years old bolt action good gun,, from when rem actually cared about their product and keeping costomers happen,, the problem with them now is that the company got handed down to some young punk city boy with no experiand in the gun making or what hunters whant and just cares about money and just gets a team to run stuff that dont even hunt or no about gunz,, they just fallow the cheaper brands and trie to steal ideas from companys like savage arms,, its really to bad that remmington went to the chitz and stooped so low,, this really brings me down cuz it was the top of the line buissness years ago and now it has just been run down,,, sorry remington but you had this comming for not making the right choices in like they should have just sold out to winchester or some other company that deserved the respect of others((no offence to any city boys that might be reading this) its jus a peice of thought,, and their is nothing wrong with the city.


----------



## walter (Nov 4, 2007)

well im heading out for a week for white tail,, got campers,, bus ,cabans all set upt at deer canp ,im hoping to drop this ten pointer thats kicking around and scraping the crao out of the ground,,, but a spike horn will do also,, all are party has this year is buck tags and no doe tags,, this can be a challang,, got lots off beer, and a little mary jane from my grow this year to puff on arounf the camp fire at night,, well guys have fun on the site wile im gone,, and smoke a couple for me and do a deer dance and get thoes bucks comming my way ,, later and see you in a week and hopefully ill have some good pics.


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2007)

Check out the 'new' Savages Walter. You'll be impressed I think. At least twice the gun the 710 is.
Good luck on yer hunt. ENJOY!!1


----------

